# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Rare Frog Sports Thumb-Spikes for Sex and Combat

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) October 18th, 2012 10:07 AM: Rare Frog Sports Thumb-Spikes for Sex and Combat*

A rare Japanese frog sports spikes protruding from a set of pseudo-thumbs, a scientist has discovered. The built-in weaponry helps the males grab onto females during sex and duel with competitors over mates, the researcher said.


*Full Article*

----------


## Terry

Sounds kinda of kinky to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sounds kinda of kinky to me


Lmao!! Doesn't it though.

----------


## Lynn

Hmmmmmm ?

----------


## Terry

There is so much we need to learn about our slimy friends  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yes there is.  :Smile:

----------

